# ignitable smoke bombs??



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all, 
It been a while since I have been on the site, glad to see everyone is still around.

Has anyone ever used ignitable colored smoke bombs?? I was wondering if they are worth the money to use in addition to my fog machines.

Here is a link to fright catalog were I noticed them.

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Special-Effects/3-Minute-Red-Colored-Smoke-1019452/

Thanks for the input.

:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Haunted Hollows!
I have not tried those. They are expensive for a 3 minute effect. I think I'd enjoy using cherry bombs instead. I bet you'd you get a better response... from the parents... from the police...

But seriously, I'm totally kidding. 

Now I'm just curious. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they may be 3min per stick... still expensive though. Next 4th of July just stock up on a butt load of smoke bombs to save them for next year!


----------

